# Somerset Seedless



## CowboyRam (Nov 17, 2013)

According to Double A Nursery this grape should be space 6' apart. I was wondering if I would be better off if I space them 8' apart?


----------



## GreginND (Nov 17, 2013)

They are average medium vigor vines. Is there a reason to question Double A's recommendation? Do you have unusually fertile soil that will cause them to grow more? I'm not sure what you are looking for in terms of "better off".


----------



## CowboyRam (Nov 17, 2013)

I have not done a soils test as of yet, so I don't really know how fertile the soil is. There has not been anything grown in this location in the last eight years. The area around where I am going to put the vines is grass. I was mainly thinking that maybe It would be better if I did not crowd them so much. Would it reduce the amount of pruning I would have to do?


----------



## CowboyRam (Nov 17, 2013)

According to the Wisconsin Grape Growers Association the Somerset grape vine is very vigorous. So what should I go by Double A, or Wisconsin Grape Growers Association?


----------



## M1wino (Nov 17, 2013)

Before any hard decisions are made I would get your soil tested to get a good understanding of the potential of your specific site. Double A is a great resource but their recommendations are based on their best experiences. Your site, soil, micro climate training and a host of other conditions can affect your specific vigor. I have two sites a half mile apart and they are completely different in the soil composition and in resulting vigor. If you know any one around you who is growing any vines pick their brains if you can! Good luck!


----------

